# Saddle Angle



## grellboy (11 Apr 2019)

Recently got my bike made up by LBS. This is the angle he put the seat at. He does TTs so guess he knows his stuff but does anyone else think the angle is a bit extreme?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2019)

Does it feel comfortable or not to you is all that matters.


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2019)

Some riders have an angle like that - I do. It's a bit much but not unknown for TT. My old Principia's below:

Adjust it to what suits you best?


----------



## huwsparky (11 Apr 2019)

Ideally you want to get a proper fit on a TT bike, you definitely won't regret it, it makes a massive difference.


----------

